# Beautiful Faces and I Melt



## Tab (Apr 30, 2013)

This is your opportunity to share your herd of beautiful faces. Sorry if this thread has been done to death  I took lots of portraits today of my sweet fur babes. I love their heads. They make me melt. There is a Morgan look to my herd. I cared for a morgan for many years and his blood must have been running through my veins because almost my entire mini herd has a morgan look. Here is Romeo, he will be 3 this July. Pardon his patchy shedding. The major thing I'd fault romeo is his movement isn't as nice as I like, it's as if his shoulders are stiff, but he is pretty well built. I love all good heads, QH type, TB type, draft type, Arab type. There is beauty in every type out there.


----------



## atotton (Apr 30, 2013)

Beautiful. Here are some of mine.


----------



## Watcheye (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 1, 2013)

My Stallion Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome




LCAs Oh My Lil Sweet Thing yearling filly




LCAs OH Don't Stop Believing




Lucks Little Miss Sweet Tart




Mission Creek Bucks Jubilee Girl




Lucks Little Black Daisy


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 1, 2013)

LCAs OH I Believe In Destiny




2011 Filly "Faline"


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 2, 2013)

Here are some of my favorite headshots , just what I could find quickly


----------



## Jade10 (May 3, 2013)

I love face shots!!! So many different expressions

Here are a few of mine







And lastly a smile for you all hehe


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (May 4, 2013)

Gosh If my computer could stop being stupid, I have many profile pics to share!!!


----------



## Tab (May 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh, they are all so purty


----------



## REO (May 5, 2013)

Watcheye said:


>



SQUEEEEE!!!!!!



that FACE! Those EARS!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 5, 2013)

New picture of my lil palomino boy taken today, had to share  Love his face!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 5, 2013)

some faces at our farm

first our first two 2013 foals

Eagles Ring Billy Bigelow by Buzz (Uno Lotus X Buzz) A/R -amha futurity nominated colt






Eagles Ring Twilight by Buzz (Spice X Buzz- A/R) amha futurity nominated filly


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 5, 2013)

Our two stallions

Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz

















Our stallion Triple K Boogies Bow Tie


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 5, 2013)

and our mares

Spice






Pooh






Darling




Coco





Lotus




Xena





So glad I noticed this thread . I miss the photo gallery too often being so far down on the forum list


----------



## PaintNminis (May 5, 2013)

I Love this Thread!!!! 

This is my 28" Sr Stallion Zephyr Woods Cash Money

2012 National Champion Sr Stallion 28" and Under

I think his Head is Completely Gorgeous in my Very Biased Opinion 

He Makes my Heart Melt


----------



## PaintNminis (May 5, 2013)

Now Onto the Girls





Lazy Bear Lady Sapphire











My Two Dun Mares (Half Sisters)

Old Stage Bit of Vegas in the Buff and Oak Parks Vegas Intrigue









2011 Filly

Desert Realms Ravus Elegantia


----------



## LindaL (May 6, 2013)

Here are some of mine! <3


----------



## ohmt (May 11, 2013)

This stallion has one of the best heads I've seen. But, I am incredibly biased....he's my heart horse













Some of his 2012 babies:













ok, and this one just because he's so darn cute!



A


----------



## ohmt (May 11, 2013)

And some others:

























I have too many to share! Will just stick with last year's foals for now


----------



## ohmt (May 11, 2013)

I fibbed! Forgot my very favorite girl, Pippa











(yes, I did the crazy partial clip, but please note I did a "v" up the forehead and left around the eyes so nothing is exaggerated. At least that was my goal!)


----------



## minimomNC (May 11, 2013)

I love a beautiful head. So here are my boys.

"Tyler" RHA Splash Of Curry - AMHR/ASPC stallion







"Mercury" RHA Mercury Rising - AMHA/AMHR stallion






And last but not least, my current show gelding, "Kane" RHA Wardances Dr Zhivago - AMHA/AMHR Gelding


----------



## Lil Eowyn (May 11, 2013)

Mine is in my avatar (Yes, I notice the halter isn't fitting right in the pic lol)


----------



## misty'smom (May 12, 2013)

Love this post! Wow you ALL have BEAUTIFUL horses! The professional pictures are gorgeous!!!!





I only have a few head shots of Misty but no head shots of Josie. I will have to take some close ups of Josie's cute little face.


----------



## Lori W (May 13, 2013)

Love to share beautiful faces!

Here's our AMHR / ASPC stallion Gunner (Silver Birchs DLBs Trouble Gunsmoke) _(u__sed with permission, credit for these pictures goes to Sandy Frank)_:











And our 32" AMHA / AMHR stallion Vegas (Dusty Lane Vegas Bet A Buck):






And of course, our 34" buckskin stallion, Moose (Alvadars First Lieutenant):






And a couple of our mares... this is S&DMs Sally:






This is Hoofbeat Acres Got Spunk at all of 21 years of age!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 19, 2013)

O my, so many beauties!! I love great headshots. Sometimes I actually get some, too!

Here's a few of ours -

I don't have a good professional headshot of AJ - but this is one that I like... The only pic I have of him body clipped in 2000.






Rocket - 2012 1/2 Shetland Iggy son






2013 - Grace (granddaughter), Rio & Stuffy (1996 mare by AJ above)






4 yr old Sierra (Gracie's aunt) and 2 yr old Stuffy (1996 daughter of AJ) in 1998






Taff -


----------



## Tab (Oct 31, 2013)

They're all awesome. Thought I'd post an updated pics of the "heads of my herd." Just my boy herd. L-R Misty Rose Fable of Lexington, Prairie Views Little Joe Friday, Lexington (again), and Barefoot Minis Romeo. I'm a little outnumbered with all these boys. Male bird, 3 stallions, and a husband, and our two boys. I'm praying and hoping for increasing my herd with one filly and mare in the future.






*do have 3 mares, but need more girly horses


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Oct 31, 2013)

I LOVE this post so glad it got bumped back to the top! I do love a pretty face! Here are a couple more pics since I last posted


----------



## Jenny (Nov 1, 2013)

Here's my boy








Love everyone's cute faces!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 1, 2013)

A few more


----------



## misty'smom (Nov 1, 2013)

Here are a few updated pictures of Misty! Finally got a few cute ones of Josie too!!! They both have changed so much in a year, both are now 18 months old!!! My cute babies, Love them both!!


----------



## Danielleee (Nov 2, 2013)

A couple more pretty faces!

Bo









Shadow and Zoey


----------



## MyMiniGal (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is my Halo:


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Nov 3, 2013)

My Cloudy:


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Debby - LB (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow I have loved looking at all these beautiful faces!!! good thread!


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Watcheye (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## crookedhalo09 (Nov 9, 2013)

My yearling Mini filly, still have not named her yet






Rosie, 6 year old pony






Zeppelin, yearling pony






Halo, 4 year old Quarter Horse






Georgia, yearling Paint


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 11, 2013)

I love looking at all the pretty horses, makes my day. Thanks!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 11, 2013)

loving everyone's pics...couldnt resist going through more of mine too


----------



## jess - bentley (Nov 13, 2013)

Bentley, he may be more cute then beautiful lol


----------



## MiniNHF (Nov 13, 2013)

My beautiful face, Robin


----------



## Mini Gray Heart Mini Horse (Nov 14, 2013)

First are my Beautiful mares.

Lacey Yearling Silver snowcap/fewspot filly





Rosie a 12 year old sorrel pinto





Hope a 7 year old sorrel pinto with 2 blue eyes


----------



## Mini Gray Heart Mini Horse (Nov 14, 2013)

Now are my stallions and weanling colt

Blue is my 18 year old Blue Roan stallion






Cowboy yearling Black/Bay appaloosa colt





Sun Dance weanling Red Roan colt


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 17, 2013)

I had to add some more of our little guys!!

This is LP Painted FleurDeLis or "Flower". I think this shot is soooo cool. Certainly not a show shot, not even a great one of her head, but just neat.






This is KoKo - modeling the halter I've just made from braided haystring. And 2 yrs later modeling the full harness braided from haystring - her 2nd work with the lines hooked to the bit...









This is "Rio" - 2013 colt. And his sire, "Iggy" in his ... "...do ya' think he can see...?" pose...


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 17, 2013)

Tender moment head shots -









1 week old filly and a 1 yr old filly









and two little ones standing together... Need to find the original and do a close up of just their heads - but I do love this shot!


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 30, 2013)

Ok I have to play too... I'll start with the three boys, then some of the girls.

SPOT (DRK Spotanious Combustion)

View attachment 22573

View attachment 22571


MASTERPIECE (Heather Glens Masterpiece)
View attachment 18618


And before he was clipped, lol

View attachment 12711


BOB (Grays Smoke Signal)






NUTMEG (Heather Glens Nutmeg)




DUCHESS (Heather Glens Just N Time)








DELITE (Olneys Sweet Remark)






DIXIE (Heather Glens Whistle Me Dixie)


----------



## srminiatures (Dec 8, 2013)

These are my cutes faces =)















These are the cute faces of the horses at the farm I work for...


----------



## cowgurl_up (Dec 17, 2013)

I am also a sucker for pretty faces! Here are a few of mine.

April - AMHR B mare






Blue - AMHR B Mare






Tee - AMHR B Stallion






Just for a few.....


----------

